# my 15 yr old iguana



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Last week i put him to sleep at the vets.He stopped eating and just crashed on me within 4 days.His legs and toes kept twiching all the time and he was up all night tring to get comfortable.I new he was old so i put him down and did not let him suffer at all.But anyways his custom built cage is forsale.Solid oak rite out of the saw mill with dark stain.6 foot tall and 3 levels to explore.I am a carpenter -its nice and simple.Im in ny will trade for any thing to do with a freshwater aquarium or $100 b/o. thanks



lewdog said:


> Last week i put him to sleep at the vets.He stopped eating and just crashed on me within 4 days.His legs and toes kept twiching all the time and he was up all night tring to get comfortable.I new he was old so i put him down and did not let him suffer at all.But anyways his custom built cage is forsale.Solid oak rite out of the saw mill with dark stain.6 foot tall and 3 levels to explore.I am a carpenter -its nice and simple.Im in ny will trade for any thing to do with a freshwater aquarium or $150 b/o. thanks


Can get u pics. if u r interested or even if u want to see my man. (11lb.vet scale when put down







)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sorry to hear that


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Dang sounds like he was huge.

Sorry for the loss, you did the right thing


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry for your loss man


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That sucks. After 15 years it's a part of the family for sure.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

man thta sucks....its like losing a dog..get some pld pics of him


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Shitty news bro.








Iggy


----------

